
Show HN: Uppy 1.0 – Your best friend in file uploading - kvz
https://uppy.io
======
kvz
I have a confession to make: When my original post did not get traction, a few
days later I thought maybe this could be interesting for Show HN and self-
promoted once more! But now the original post hit the front page, and this one
is getting some traction, too.

While I’m happy to discuss Uppy 1.0 anywhere, maybe to keep things focused we
should have one canonical place for that conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756159)

Just a proposal, I’ll read and reply here anyway if needed :)

------
kvz
One of the developers here. We worked three years to make Uppy the best open
source file uploader the world has seen.

Uppy has been on HN before, but we now launched 1.0 and pack some new features
like:

    
    
      - support for react, basic support for react native
      - direct uploads to s3
      - resume uploads after browser crash or accidental navigate-away
      - locale packs (i18n)
      - optional support to keep state in your own store, enabling time traveling
      - stabilized & fully documented API 
      - drag & drop images from the web (Urls)
      - new example apps (like a github-comment-like app, drop media in textarea to generate a preview and inline the html that displays it)
      - accessibility improvements
      - robodog, for easy file encoding (optional like all features. robodog requires a paid subscription)
    

Looking forward to your brutally honest feedback! Happy to answer questions
too.

